
Playback and Login Issues on Soundcloud - oliverfriedmann
http://status.soundcloud.com/
======
humbleMouse
I use soundcloud all the time and although I love the concept and access to
new music, the app makes no sense. Adding songs to playlists is too difficult,
"liking" songs and reposting them is too difficult, nothing flows smoothly.

As time has gone on I think soundcloud has got crappier and crappier. Not too
mention that using it at the gym with your phone strapped to your arm sucks. I
am sure many people use soundcloud on iphone at the gym and I bet they all
think it sucks too.

Now that soundcloud has ads I see room for competition. The app sucks and the
only saving grace is the user base. It is no longer the cool underground place
to listen to hot new tracks. It is now a crappy memory hogging ad spewing vibe
ruining music player. Hopefully somebody who has the cash to pony up for music
hosting servers will come by and re-do a simpler version.

